
Facebook lied: its' in-home “Portal” cameras will collect your data - 0xmohit
https://boingboing.net/2018/10/17/releasing-on-time.html
======
hw
"Collecting data" isn't really avoidable though, or is it? it has to store and
display your call history. The beef I have is "We may use this information to
inform the ads we show you across our platforms"

------
kiloreux
Except for very specific niches of people who care about their privacy. Most
people I have interacted with, don't care about this at all. I think that the
real problem is how to make people more aware of the importance of their
privacy. They only care about the usability and utility of the solution
they're using. Which is unfortunate. But until they're more aware, nothing is
stopping Facebook from doing this and lying to their teeth about it.

------
rock_hard
Obviously! They make money running ads, that shouldn't be a secret anymore at
this point. So of course they will collect information to inform them.

If you don't want that, then you and the other 3B internet users need to start
paying for the services you use

------
pmlnr
Really? Who would have thought!

------
sctb
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18231963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18231963).

------
qubex
TL;DR: The Portal gadgets are built upon Messenger infrastructure and
therefore collect the same kind of metadata which presumably ends up in the
same big pot of information to be mined. That really doesn’t sound
unreasonable to me and is actually kind of what any reasonable tech-savvy
person would likely expect (it certainly matches my preconceived notions on
the issue).

------
jensv
We've been duped. It's a dupe! _rimshot_

------
notyourday
Is the Pope Catholic?

~~~
unmole
Depends on which Pope you're referring to. The Bishop of Rome is Catholic, the
Orthodox Popes aren't:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pope_(disambiguation)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pope_\(disambiguation\))

